# Sorry I disappeared.....(sorta O/T)



## CorkysMom (Aug 27, 2005)

If anyone even realized I was gone......lol..

Ended up in the ER Wednesday nite...the pain/pressure would not ease inmy leg no matter what I did...went in, had some tests run and theyasperated the leg and pulled out about a cups worth of really nastyinfection stuff from behind my knee cap. My blood counts werea mess so they wouldn't let me go home. 

Thursday morning they did another surgery to get everything cleaned outand such that was left in there...I've been on VERY high doses ofantiboitcs and now will be getting them via a PIC line at home....Justgot out of there a few minutes ago. 

I'm still exhausted, but at least this explained the level of pain Iwas having and why I was struggling so bad with my therapy the lastweek or so. I can put more pressure on my knee and bending ismuch easier than it was. Hopefully now I can get back ontrack.!

Corky was beside himself with happiness to see me...I got TONS of bunnykisses!!!!!! That made for a nice homecoming!!! All the bunnies werebounding around their cages when I stopped by the door to say hi....butI can't get in there easily to get em...but at least they know I'm backhome!


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 27, 2005)

Welcome back. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh my gosh! I'm so glad you went toE.R.! I'm so sorry you had to go through all that, butnowhopefully the recovery can move along normally. 

Glad to see you back and okay!

Laura


----------



##  (Aug 27, 2005)

OH no Im so sorry, glad your feeling better , thats a huge plus .now everything can come tonormal again .


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 27, 2005)

Hopefully....right now we gotta concentrate onthe antibiotics I'll be getting via IV fora few weeks athome...I guess the joints are very hard to get infection out of and itcould eat away my joint if we're not careful (nice thought huh?) I'llbe working with an infectious disease specialist til we get the allclear.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 27, 2005)

God! You poor woman! Make sure to follow the doctor's orders.

:sickbunny:

Will say a prayer for your quick and complete recovery.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 27, 2005)

I am so sorry you have to go through allthis. Hopefully now you can start to feel better. I will continue tokeep you in my prayers. Good thoughts sent your way.

Corky is such a Sweetie. He's trying to help his mom they way she helped him. He is such a love.

Tina


----------



## naturestee (Aug 28, 2005)

:shock::shock::shock:

You poor dear! I hope you start feeling better soon!

I guess this means you and Corky are definately a matched pair, huh?


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh that is so gross! but so good at the sametime that they found out what was going on!! and how nice of Corky togive you all those kisses!! he loves his mama SO much!

I have a few questions for you about the PICC line...

Did they say how long you have to have the PICC line in?? 

Do you have a Hospice Nurse coming to your house to maintain the line or did they properly show you how to maintain it yourself?

Did they thoroughly explain the physical side effects of it?

-vein irritation (not to be confused wit infection)

-infection (which should not occur if you have nurse or they showed you proper maintainence techniques)

-line tear (really rare wouldnt even worry about it)

-displacement of the line (again that should have been discussed duringmaintainence of your line. its important that the external part of yourcatheter is properly secured to your skin to prevent this.)

----if you feel that they did not fully explain any of this to you...aquick call to your normal doctor or the head nurse they can take youstep by step or im sure they could just give you an appt. to show you.and of course dont hesitate to PM me with any questions and/or concerns.


----------



## Zee (Aug 28, 2005)

OMG !!!

I hope you feel better soon !! Sounds like you've been through a rough time.

I bet Corky giving you all those kisses put a HUGE smile back on your face.

:hug:

~Zee and the Girls


----------



##  (Aug 28, 2005)

Geez! You poor thing! I hope it gets better real soon! I'm sorry to hear what you had to go through.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 28, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> Oh that is so gross! but so good at the same time that theyfound out what was going on!! and how nice of Corky to give you allthose kisses!! he loves his mama SO much!
> 
> I have a few questions for you about the PICC line...
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll be sure to ask if ?'s....the nurse was just here and redidhow part of it was done....so it s/b easier to take care of now!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 28, 2005)

PGG, you really are going through it, aren'tyou? Just because Corky had to go through several sugeries, you reallydon't have to copy him .

I hope that now they have you on the IV antibiotics, things canprogress better. Take care, and give Corky and they gang kisses from me.

Jan


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh my gosh. I had no idea, because I was on vacation at the time. But I sure hope you feel better!


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 28, 2005)

What a nightmare. I hope the pain and infection are under control. Rest easy!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh that isso gross! but so good at the same time that they found out what wasgoing on!! and how nice of Corky to give you all those kisses!! heloves his mama SO much!
> ...


awesome...really glad they have a nurse coming to the house!! 

How is the knee today? Hope its feeling better!! Did they start youright back up on PT or giving you a small break? yuk...besides some ofthe pain being gone I am sure that your knee must feel relieved of likea great pressure!! The path to recovery should be much smoother now


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

No real break...went to PT yesterday at thehospital, and they have a machine thats stretching my leg to help withrange of motion, supposed to use it for like 6 hours a day....its stillpretty stiff and sore, but nice to have that pressure gone....

I slept for almost 4 hours this afternoon, can't believe how tired I am.......while I was sleeping I sweat so bad right thrueverything...hopefully thats the last of the nasties trying to burnout..not sure what that i about. 

Vancomyciin is what they are pumping me full of, 1 gram every 12 hoursin an IV. They came out tonite and took more blood to makesure my kidney's are processing it ok...and they called and everythingwas in the normal range.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> No real break...went to PT yesterday at the hospital, andthey have a machine thats stretching my leg to help with range ofmotion, supposed to use it for like 6 hours a day....its still prettystiff and sore, but nice to have that pressure gone....
> 
> I slept for almost 4 hours this afternoon, can't believe how tired I am.......while I was sleeping I sweat so bad right thrueverything...hopefully thats the last of the nasties trying to burnout..not sure what that i about.
> 
> Vancomyciin is what they are pumping me full of, 1 gram every 12 hoursin an IV. They came out tonite and took more blood to makesure my kidney's are processing it ok...and they called and everythingwas in the normal range.


Yeah that stuff will knock out whatever is in your system...extremelypotent antibiotic! Dont be surprised if youre running a bit of a fever.. just your body getting rid of the infection .. the sweating istotally normal too .. all good signs your body is roarin and kickin!that big sweat was probably your fever breaking 

it sounds like they are really on top of you from what you have said with a very good quality of care. 

PT is such a B ! I hated going through it ... my knee would always hurtthe worst right after and they would push me with the exercises untilit hurt :?If they werent so nice .. i was liable to"accidently" kick one of them during it lol


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW...sounds like you had a roughtime! You need to have someone on hand who can log in and letus know when stuff like this happens - so we can be praying.

I hope you have a better recovery now that they've done allthis.....Tell Corky to give you extra bunny love and kisses from ushere in TX!

Peg


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Thought I'd update......

Went to infectious disease doc today and my white blood count isbetter, but theres one kind of red one thats still wacked...so at least2 more weeks on this pic line with the vancomycin :X. Thiswhole thing is making me insane!!!

Last week I went to the orthopedic surgeon and I'm about a week behindon therapy but that was to be expected with the massive infection. 

Pain is getting a lil better but nites are still bad.....Goin on 4 weeks of constant pain...I'm so ready to be done...

No idea yet when they'll let me go back to work, as of last week theorthopedic surgeon wouldn't even discuss it. Its nice beingoff...but loosing 40% of my pay stinks!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

God, I'm so sorry you're having so manytroubles, PGG. My heart goes out to you. I hate tohear that you're behind in your healing and your pain is sogreat. 

I wish I could help. You will be in my thoughts and prayers, Friend.

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh PGG I feel so sorry for you - it just seemsto be going on and on. I wiil keep you in my thoughts and hope you getsome relief real soon

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 14, 2005)

How's that knee doing?

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 14, 2005)

Slowly getting there....found out yesterday thothat the PIC line may be infected...so it may have to be replaced....itjust goes on and on!! Waiting on the culture for that, it'lltake a few days. 

Thanks for asking though!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh God, PGG. I'm so sorry! That's terrible. Is it painful? 

Prayers continue ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Sep 14, 2005)

You were most certainly missed! I just assumed you were busy and hadn't been online.

Keeping you in my thoughts!



Pam


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> OhGod, PGG. I'm so sorry! That's terrible.Is it painful?
> 
> Prayers continue ray:
> 
> -Carolyn


Not too bad...but it may explain the massive night sweats, Iliterally soak thru things several times a nite...and the continuedfatigue...


----------



## bluebird (Sep 15, 2005)

Im sorry things are not going well.try to get plenty of rest.take care of yourself.bluebird


----------

